# please help i am stuck in bootloop



## chrisace89 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi I believe i bricked my phone and i tried to unbrick it by using this method *(**HOW-TO] Unbrick your soft bricked Galaxy S III *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1840030) But every time I click on the second bootchain in odin I get error message it says "MD5 hash value is invalid". See attached picture. All help is appreciated.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

chrisace89 said:


> Hi I believe i bricked my phone and i tried to unbrick it by using this method *(**HOW-TO] Unbrick your soft bricked Galaxy S III *http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1840030) But every time I click on the second bootchain in odin I get error message it says "MD5 hash value is invalid". See attached picture. All help is appreciated.


AFAIK bootchains aren't necessary. Just flashing the Root66 file has always un-bricked me. Also, if you are in a bootloop there is no reason to Odin, so I'm confused as to whether you are referring to the title of your thread or the actual content. If you are bootlooping just boot into Clockwork and fix yourself.


----------



## chrisace89 (Dec 31, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> AFAIK bootchains aren't necessary. Just flashing the Root66 file has always un-bricked me. Also, if you are in a bootloop there is no reason to Odin, so I'm confused as to whether you are referring to the title of your thread or the actual content. If you are bootlooping just boot into Clockwork and fix yourself.


I cant boot into recovery i can only boot into download mode


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Still don't know why you're bootchaining... just flash root66 in Odin then use Casual to re-root, unlock, and EZ-Recovery to flash recovery, and get rolling again... pretty sure bootchain is only for people who really b0rked stuff up, I've had no problem recovering from soft-bricks just flashing root66...


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Listen to Goose and others. you have your way out.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Regarding the bootchains I just checked the thread you linked the bootchains are only required if the /system and /data partitions get set as read-only and it doesn't allow Odin or Recovery to mount them to reflash. This is an extremely rare error. For 99% of the cases you just need to flash root66 and be good to go as I said. You only need the bootchains if you flash root66 in Odin and nothing takes (partitions get stuck as read-only)


----------



## chrisace89 (Dec 31, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Regarding the bootchains I just checked the thread you linked the bootchains are only required if the /system and /data partitions get set as read-only and it doesn't allow Odin or Recovery to mount them to reflash. This is an extremely rare error. For 99% of the cases you just need to flash root66 and be good to go as I said. You only need the bootchains if you flash root66 in Odin and nothing takes (partitions get stuck as read-only)


I flashed root66 and then the phone gets stuck at the 4gLTE screen on boot.


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

chrisace89 said:


> I flashed root66 and then the phone gets stuck at the 4gLTE screen on boot.


After odined root66, odin newest CWM and then boot into recovery. Then clean all 3 data. And then boot. It may work...

One time I had to odin the stock rom and booted into stock recovery and then cleaned data and cache. It solved the bootloop.


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

chrisace89 said:


> I flashed root66 and then the phone gets stuck at the 4gLTE screen on boot.


This is good, reboot into stock recovery (up vol, home button and power) and wipe cache/data. You should be good to go.


----------



## chrisace89 (Dec 31, 2011)

iamjackspost said:


> This is good, reboot into stock recovery (up vol, home button and power) and wipe cache/data. You should be good to go.


It goes to the first samsung screen then it goes to blank black screen.... i hold it for over a min and when i let go it then proceeds to 4g screen where it stays


----------



## chrisace89 (Dec 31, 2011)

jhssal said:


> After odined root66, odin newest CWM and then boot into recovery. Then clean all 3 data. And then boot. It may work...
> 
> One time I had to odin the stock rom and booted into stock recovery and then cleaned data and cache. It solved the bootloop.


where can i get a CWM file to flash with odin??


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

one other thing; once you are rooted, download ez-recovery from the market (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mmmeff.ez&feature=search_result#?t=W10.) and while you are at it ez-unlock (bootloader) (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mmmeff.ez.unlock&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W10.)

Both of these will make your life a lot easier and no need to use ODIN to load up CWM.


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

chrisace89 said:


> where can i get a CWM file to flash with odin??


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30328244&postcount=1


----------

